# husband cried but wanted to divorce.



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

Husband cries every time on the phone with me but insisted on the divorce and saying he didn't trust we would be happy. We are living in different countries for four months now and havent met each other before the divorce news. Planing to fly over next month...what can i do???


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

AsI understand what you're trying to say:

You and husband have been in different countries for 4 months now. During those 4 months he told you he wanted a divorce. But now, when ever you talk on the phone, he cries and says he made a mistake in asking for a divorce. He excuses his mistake by admitting that he had little trust in your future together and felt it would be best to end it now. Is that right?

How do you feel about that?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Cancel your flight and go fourth with the divorce.

Perhaps he met someone else and his crying behavior is out of guilt?


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

he wanted to divorcee because he thought we wouldn't be happy. there is no affair....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You have to provide more info. He wanted it, but now he doesn't.

What do you want?


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

He wanted to divorce and he still wanted it. He said he didn't love me but he cried because he miss me and miss the time we spent together...he didn't trust we could fix our problem and he said he gave up. He said we won't bring happiness to each other and he's ready to move on.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Married people live together. If you're apart, then its over. So choose. Live together or loose your marriage.


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

I am willing to compromise and move back now, but he won't trust me anymore. He said that's not the life I wanted and he said he didn't love me anymore. He said he's ready to move on and I could do whatever I want, he won't support it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Why did you leave in the first place?


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

because at first we promised we would relocate after he graduate and he is going to graduate on may. Now we argued alot about location and job and he didn't want to relocate. I didn't compromise and kept argue about it and said he promised. 

Now he's trying to avoid me and didn't want to talk. He said it's too painful to talk. He's ready to leave. He said he will see me if i go there, but he's leaving.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Wait. He wouldn't agree with you so you abandoned him? I think he'll get over it, but only if you return and show him through your actions that you're committed.


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

no before i moved back, he agreed to move. However, after few weeks i moved back he changed his mind. He said done he's done with the arguments and he didn't think we would work out anymore. We argued alot in the past few months and he didn't trust that we would be happy anymore.

He said I could do whatever I want, but he disagree with it completely. He said he would see me if I visit him next month but he won't change his mind.

Once the guy made up the mind, is it very hard to change? he said he didn't love me, he cried only because he missed me and our life but he would never want to get back to that life. He said he 100% sure we won't be happy.


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

he said he already found a lawyer and the divorce paper will be mailed to me in few weeks.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know. But I think you could change his mind if you were there. And if you were just nice to him.


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

I told him I could relocate back. He said he's done in his side. He was avoiding me in the past few weeks and finally open up this week. However, he said i keep contacting him made him so painful so he would avoid me again unless it's divorce or something emergency. 

I didn't want to lose my marriage. I wanted to fly there everyday, he said it's okay to be honest to my emotion, but if i thought flying there didn't help, then I should not fly. 

I was hoping to convince him in person, but he said he would just be the same even he sees me which made me feel so scared.


----------



## willibeok (Jan 19, 2013)

I am flying there on 2/13 and planing to stay there for few days...I don't think he will change his mind when he sees me..and he said so too. I don't know what I could do to convince him I did change and he's my priority.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

willibeok said:


> Husband cries every time on the phone with me but insisted on the divorce and saying he didn't trust we would be happy. We are living in different countries for four months now and havent met each other before the divorce news. Planing to fly over next month...what can i do???


what can you do? ignore the tears.
men don't cry to manipulate others to give them what they want. little boys do.
get over it, find yourself a real man. im sorry you're in this position, but i do believe you deserve happiness


----------

